# why use curing salt?



## Elly Miller (Dec 11, 2018)

what are the benefits of using it for beef jerky?  what percentage weight do you use?

i made 16 samples yesterday trying out different marinades.  each sample weighed about 30g and used .5% instacure #1 (about .15g)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 11, 2018)

Holly makes a valid point. But, Cure is not "necessary" for jerky because of the high salt content, quick heating to 160, then smoking and through drying. Cure IS an insurance policy against C Botulinum and Listeria that can be an issue with jerky air dried at ambient temps, jerky left on the tender side and is mandatory with Ground and Formed Jerky. Cure in jerky is a new concept in the US and is rarely if ever used outside this country. See African Biltong, Asian Jerky recipes and a whole host of subsistence Hunters that eat animal Offal fresh then salt and smoke strips of the rest of the animal.
Bottom line...Cure is a good idea but your choice to use or not depending on what style jerky you make...JJ


----------



## Elly Miller (Dec 11, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Holly makes a valid point. But, Cure is not "necessary" for jerky because of the high salt content, quick heating to 160, then smoking and through drying. Cure IS an insurance policy against C Botulinum and Listeria that can be an issue with jerky air dried at ambient temps, jerky left on the tender side and is mandatory with Ground and Formed Jerky. Cure in jerky is a new concept in the US and is rarely if ever used outside this country. See African Biltong, Asian Jerky recipes and a whole host of subsistence Hunters that eat animal Offal fresh then salt and smoke strips of the rest of the animal.
> Bottom line...Cure is a good idea but your choice to use or not depending on what style jerky you make...JJ



So what’s the benefit if I’m using high salt content and 160°?

I’m only asking because I want to use Coca Cola in the marinade and I just found out that coke + cure = lethal


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 11, 2018)

There are some deadly bacteria that form Spores. These Spores are not affected by salt or temps below 225°. If as many do, not dry your jerky to leather or slow dry Ground Jerky, these spores can reactivate and cause illness. This is the reason cure is added to smoked meats and sausages that are cold smoked or ground and smoked at temps no higher than 170°, like Kielbasa. If you use the amount of salt found in common jerky recipes, heat to 160 AND dry throughly, there is no real need for cure.
Salt, draws moisture to speed evaporation,  Salt inhibits growth if not outright kills many types of meat pathogens, Salt Preserves the jerky after drying for the same reasons.
The USDA recommends an initial heating to 160, either in the liquid marinade or in the smoker, to kill any active pathogens and Spoilage bacteria that can survive higher salt environments, then cause illness with their toxins or develop and sour the meat. If using Cola is the way you wish to go, skip the cure and have at it. Besides, considering the Citric, Carbonic and Phosphoric Acid in Cola removes Rust and Tooth Enamel, I'd venture a guess Bacteria ain't going to be rapidly growing. Especially, once mixed with the Salt, Smoke (Antibacterial) and Sugar, which also inhibits bacteria because it binds moisture, not allowing bacteria to absorb it...JJ


----------



## OldFartFarmer (Dec 11, 2018)

glad i read this,, coke and cure is lethal, i use coke in a lot of cooking in cast iron with my roasts


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 12, 2018)

To me, Cure (I use Prague Powder #1) adds to the finished flavor.
Besides the safety concerns.
I've made Jerky and smoked fish into Jerky for most of my adult life. It wasn't until I came here and started Prague Powder that I got the taste I remembered from Junior High buying jerky at the campus store. And I tried batches without, as well as with. And I like with.
I'm not one to worry about germs. And have never gotten sick from my own Jerky or cooking. And as far as I know, I'm still alive. (Although some might say I smell otherwise) 
Most of the time I just used 1/4 tsp per pound of meat. Per the recipes I followed. But since getting into Maken Bacon, I'm doing very critical weighing to get accuracy. And doing my Cure, Salt in tight percentages. Not too much, not too little. Must be working, the bacon has been great, and I have a Jerky recipe I love.
As long as I don't run out of beer, I'm a happy man.


----------



## RRR (Dec 13, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> The same reason we use nitrates/nitrites to cure any meat. To keep harmful bacteria from multiplying in sufficient numbers to make us sick when consumed.
> 
> Cure #1 is used 0.25%.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about using sodium nitrate as an add on to the rub?


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 13, 2018)

Great info Holly.  Thank you!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 13, 2018)

RRR said:


> Are you talking about using sodium nitrate as an add on to the rub?



Yes...Mix your Fav Herbs and spices or marinade and add 1/4tsp per pound of Cure #1, aka Prague Powder #1. Massage and rest overnight...JJ


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 13, 2018)

RRR said:


> Are you talking about using sodium nitrate as an add on to the rub?



If you are asking me, Yes.
I've used Prague Power as an additive to both dry or wet marinades.
When I was experimenting with Ground Beef Jerky, it was added to the dry ingredients added to the "hamburger". Mixed thoroughly, and allow to rest in the refrigerator while the flavors marry the meat. 
For wet marinades, I add it and mix thoroughly.
For Bacon, it is mixed with dry ingredients and rubbed all over the slab, then anything left from the slab goes in the package, it's important that as much of the mixture as possible be bagged with the Pork because it is prepared according to the weight of the slab of bacon. It draws moisture from meat and acts as the liquid to distribute and permeate the slab, Curing it completely over the course of 14 days.


----------



## pa42phigh (Dec 19, 2018)

Elly Miller said:


> So what’s the benefit if I’m using high salt content and 160°?
> 
> I’m only asking because I want to use Coca Cola in the marinade and I just found out that coke + cure = lethal


I never heard of the coke and cure being deadly where did this information come from ??


----------



## pa42phigh (Dec 19, 2018)

pa42phigh said:


> I never heard of the coke and cure being deadly where did this information come from ??


I found the thread,really interesting but over my head at this stage thx for the info


----------



## Braz (Jan 27, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Yes...Mix your Fav Herbs and spices or marinade and add 1/4tsp per pound of Cure #1, aka Prague Powder #1. Massage and rest overnight...JJ


Quick question: Going to make jerky today. Is 1/4 tsp per pound mean per pound of meat or per pound of the combined meat and marinade?


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 27, 2019)

Braz said:


> Quick question: Going to make jerky today. Is 1/4 tsp per pound mean per pound of meat or per pound of the combined meat and marinade?



Per Pound of Meat, Braz.
I use to just make a level, 1/4 tsp of Prague Powder in my dry ingredients and mix it in that way. Then add the dry to the wet, and mix the heck out of that.
Now, I weigh my cure and find I'm actually using less volume of cure. Not much less, but enough that my leveled 1/4 tsp has some left in it. So that tells me I was "wasting" a little.

1 tsp per 5 pounds of meat actually comes out to 1/5 tsp per pound. I've never heard of any measuring spoons in 1/5 tsp.
But I feel better using a reloading scale to weigh my cure accurately.

I've made many, many batches just measuring a 1/4 tsp per pound though.
Have fun! Hit your temperature marks.


----------



## Braz (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks Sonny. Meat weight is 2.5 pounds so I'll go with 1/2 tsp of cure #1. That should be around 1/5 tsp per pound.
Too cold to use the MES so I'm doing 1 hr in the oven as close as I can hold it at 160 then moving to my old Smoke Hollow box with a hotplate and PID controller to hold 120f till it's dry. The hotplate won't get the box to 160f.
Thanks again.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 27, 2019)

Braz said:


> Thanks Sonny. Meat weight is 2.5 pounds so I'll go with 1/2 tsp of cure #1. That should be around 1/5 tsp per pound.
> Too cold to use the MES so I'm doing 1 hr in the oven as close as I can hold it at 160 then moving to my old Smoke Hollow box with a hotplate and PID controller to hold 120f till it's dry. The hotplate won't get the box to 160f.
> Thanks again.



Glad to help if I can Braz!
Plan sounds good to me. Hitting the meat with 160f helps neutralize the cure. It's done its intended job, neutralizing gives us the assurance we "shut it off". And also it kicks any other bad stuffs butt.
And actually, I've read where stomach acid definitely neutralizes any cure not already neutralized.
The biggest advantage to me is how it enhances the taste of the Jerky.
But always try to be careful with it.
Have fun! And enjoy your Jerky!


----------



## checkerfred (Feb 22, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> To me, Cure (I use Prague Powder #1) adds to the finished flavor.
> Besides the safety concerns.
> I've made Jerky and smoked fish into Jerky for most of my adult life. It wasn't until I came here and started Prague Powder that I got the taste I remembered from Junior High buying jerky at the campus store. And I tried batches without, as well as with. And I like with.
> I'm not one to worry about germs. And have never gotten sick from my own Jerky or cooking. And as far as I know, I'm still alive. (Although some might say I smell otherwise)
> ...



Do you happen to have a recipe for the jerky you’re making that’s like the campus store?


----------



## checkerfred (Feb 22, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> What type of jerky do you like or do you want to make:
> 
> Hot and spicy
> Really hot and spicy
> ...


Are you asking me?  I like regular...I guess.  Somewhat spicy and hot, maybe teriyaki...I’m really interested in Sonny’s recipe that tastes like the stuff at his campus store


----------

